# Why is my sand increasing ph?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought this Dowell aquatic sand and it seems to be increasing my ph, but it says it is made for planted aquariums?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

It may be limestone parent material. 
Is there anything else in the tank that might be limestone, coral or similar material? (Rocks, shells...)

Put a handful of the sand by itself in a glass of water. With nothing else in the glass, does the pH still rise?

What is the GH and KH doing in the tank and in the glass?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Diana K is correct, or if it is seashore sand it could be small grains of shell mixed in with the stone grains.


----------

